# EHIC Cards



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I know that once resident in Spain technically you shouldn't use your EHIC card, however my question is this:

If you have an EHIC card issued in the UK and you are now resident in Spain and have registered with the Spanish health system via the S1s etc, can you then use that same EHIC card in the UK for treatment over there? Or do you need one issued in Spain?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Dunpleecin said:


> I know that once resident in Spain technically you shouldn't use your EHIC card, however my question is this:
> 
> If you have an EHIC card issued in the UK and you are now resident in Spain and have registered with the Spanish health system via the S1s etc, can you then use that same EHIC card in the UK for treatment over there? Or do you need one issued in Spain?


No, it doesn't work in reverse. You need a Spanish one (Tarjeta Sanitaria Europa) for treatment in all EU countries outside Spain. However if you are a UK State Pensioner you can get a British one even if you are in the Spanish health system.


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

i have just (yesterday) received a new card issued in ireland. on the letter that came with it there are 7 terms and conditions,. the 1st one says " it is issued on the basis that the holder is ordinarly resident in ireland and not considered to be insured in another eu state,or else is resident in another member state and linked to the irish social security system". the 4th condition is to me very odd, in it it states " that the treatment may be free of chargeor there may be a charge depending on the legislation of the country you visit". the 5th says the card is not to receive ongoing healthcare. the 6th one says that if i cease to belinked to the irish social security system i have to return itto the issuing office. i didn't know that some countries charged. anyone know where.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

moonman said:


> i have just (yesterday) received a new card issued in ireland. on the letter that came with it there are 7 terms and conditions,. the 1st one says " it is issued on the basis that the holder is ordinarly resident in ireland and not considered to be insured in another eu state,or else is resident in another member state and linked to the irish social security system". the 4th condition is to me very odd, in it it states " that the treatment may be free of chargeor there may be a charge depending on the legislation of the country you visit". the 5th says the card is not to receive ongoing healthcare. the 6th one says that if i cease to belinked to the irish social security system i have to return itto the issuing office. i didn't know that some countries charged. anyone know where.


Some countries do charge and you have to get receipts which you use to try to get some recompense from your home nation. The EHIC is to cover you for immediate needs, ongoing treatment may be charged for e.g. You break your leg. They patch you up and plaster you. Plaster is removed but you will need physiotherapy to get you back on your feet. Technically, their responsibility under the EHIC ends when you have been plastered, although, they may extend your care until the break has healed and you are out of the plaster. Either in the plastered state or after its removal you are able to undertake the journey home so their responsibility ends.

The terms of the 4th condition refer to the fact that you will be "treated the same as that country's own nationals". In some countries, healthcare is not free and if that country's own nationals would be charged for the treatment then so will you.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> Some countries do charge and you have to get receipts which you use to try to get some recompense from your home nation. The EHIC is to cover you for immediate needs, ongoing treatment may be charged for e.g. You break your leg. They patch you up and plaster you. Plaster is removed but you will need physiotherapy to get you back on your feet. Technically, their responsibility under the EHIC ends when you have been plastered, although, they may extend your care until the break has healed and you are out of the plaster. Either in the plastered state or after its removal you are able to undertake the journey home so their responsibility ends.
> 
> The terms of the 4th condition refer to the fact that you will be "treated the same as that country's own nationals". In some countries, healthcare is not free and if that country's own nationals would be charged for the treatment then so will you.


That's what happened to me. I went back to the UK for a visit, I got to see a local doctor, then I went to hospital. The International department of the hospital then phoned and said any further treatment I would have to pay for.

I am British but resident in Spain


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Aron said:


> That's what happened to me. I went back to the UK for a visit, I got to see a local doctor, then I went to hospital. The International department of the hospital then phoned and said any further treatment I would have to pay for.
> 
> I am British but resident in Spain


I was sent a bill for 10,000 GBP when my British citizen, Spanish resident husband died in a UK hospital....

thankfully the insurance company paid out!!


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I was sent a bill for 10,000 GBP when my British citizen, Spanish resident husband died in a UK hospital....
> 
> thankfully the insurance company paid out!!


I'm sorry to hear about your husband. That is an interesting point however what you have told is. The moral is to get insurance, just in case.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Aron said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your husband. That is an interesting point however what you have told is. The moral is to get insurance, just in case.


thankyou

yes, always a good idea to have private travel/health insurance

with the new rules apparently coming in in April though, most of us (UK citizens) should have full access to UK healthcare though, should we want it


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I was in the U.K. last September cost me over 300 GBP for eyesight test and a consultation.

I am English, I have been paying into the system since 1958, and the dastards still tax me, but no free health care for me……………….. Now if that is not discrimination, I do not know what is.


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> thankyou
> 
> yes, always a good idea to have private travel/health insurance
> 
> with the new rules apparently coming in in April though, most of us (UK citizens) should have full access to UK healthcare though, should we want it


what are the basics of the new rules, are they eu rules or just uk rules. i am irish and i am just wondering as i have not heard of them . i am sorry to hear about your husband as well .


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> I was in the U.K. last September cost me over 300 GBP for eyesight test and a consultation.
> 
> I am English, I have been paying into the system since 1958, and the dastards still tax me, but no free health care for me……………….. Now if that is not discrimination, I do not know what is.


But you can have free eyesight tests and health care in Spain! Isn't that more relevant, considering that this is where you are now resident?


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I saw this little nugget on the NHS website:

Once you have registered your S1 in Spain, you will be entitled to apply for and use a UK-issued EHIC to access state-funded necessary medical treatment when you visit other EEA countries outside Spain, including when you return to the UK.

Which basically answers my original question. I realise that others have posted different information but seeing as this comes from the NHS website I'd assume it was definitive?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Dunpleecin said:


> I saw this little nugget on the NHS website:
> 
> Once you have registered your S1 in Spain, you will be entitled to apply for and use a UK-issued EHIC to access state-funded necessary medical treatment when you visit other EEA countries outside Spain, including when you return to the UK.
> 
> Which basically answers my original question. I realise that others have posted different information but seeing as this comes from the NHS website I'd assume it was definitive?


No that is correct and anybody who has posted different is incorrect BUT, again, it only applies to emergency treatment not for subsequent or on-going care, just the same as a EHIC card issued to a British resident does in Spain.


----------

